# The Rain in Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Has fallen on the oranges!

We ordered a load of oranges and the producer was unable to fill the order because of the damage from recent rains.

Cullera, Valencia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes they had some pretty severe weather there a few days ago!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm seeing horrendous videos of flooding in Estepona on FB.

Hope everyone's OK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I'm seeing horrendous videos of flooding in Estepona on FB.
> 
> Hope everyone's OK.


I didn't know that, but it has been raining in Spain in general for about the last 3 weeks or even more. It's certainly been a rainy end of November/ begining of December here, but we are nowhere near flooding. More than anything though it's the dark skies that are unusual. Traditionally the December skies in the Madrid region are bright blue at this time of year, but they have been really dark and gloomy for weeks.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We've had more rain during the last 2 weeks than I've seen during the last 2 years where I live, and it has been quite a bit colder than normal for this time of year. Last Saturday and Sunday was particularly wet, although not bad enough to cause any flooding in my area. It hasn't been like that continuously, though, there have been a couple of rainy and cloudy days together interspersed with nicer ones, thankfully.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

From what I'm seeing we are about to get another big hit of rain in the next couple of days too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I just hope it stops by January, we're over there for a few weeks..........

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Here is the flooding in Estepona. I lived very near that road for many years - it runs along the top of the marina - never saw anything like that.

It seems (from the commentary) impressive rather than dangerous.

Flooding in Estepona


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> We've had more rain during the last 2 weeks than I've seen during the last 2 years where I live, and it has been quite a bit colder than normal for this time of year. Last Saturday and Sunday was particularly wet, although not bad enough to cause any flooding in my area. It hasn't been like that continuously, though, there have been a couple of rainy and cloudy days together interspersed with nicer ones, thankfully.


Same for us in Extremadura. Other half said the track to the house was reminiscent of a stream. He and Miguel dug out some channels so the water ran into the ditch. 

He tells me lunch was had on the terrace yesterday 

:hug


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There was a tornado in Huelva this week! That is uncomfortably close to us. We don't get flooded though, as we are in a hill-town.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just learnt a new word, _escampar_ - it means to stop raining.

Hope I get to use it soon...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Here is the flooding in Estepona. I lived very near that road for many years - it runs along the top of the marina - never saw anything like that.
> 
> It seems (from the commentary) impressive rather than dangerous.


That does look a bit damp. Don't they have any drains there?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just learnt a new word, _escampar_ - it means to stop raining.
> 
> Hope I get to use it soon...


Escampar - clear up, brighten up


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That does look a bit damp. Don't they have any drains there?


Yes! On the video the guy recording says on several occasions _Don't even think about going along there, there are lots of drains_


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

It would appear that I need our flat roof repairing. Oh joy.

Thanks rain gods...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

More reports of flooding overnight, in Málaga capital and several other areas. It was wet here all day yesterday and looks like being the same today, but not heavy rain-


Las fuertes lluvias provocan inundaciones en MÃ¡laga capital y provincia, con mÃ¡s de 180 incidencias . SUR.es


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't know that, but it has been raining in Spain in general for about the last 3 weeks or even more. It's certainly been a rainy end of November/ begining of December here, but we are nowhere near flooding. More than anything though it's the dark skies that are unusual. Traditionally the December skies in the Madrid region are bright blue at this time of year, but they have been really dark and gloomy for weeks.


Really sorry everyone, guess when we arrived to live in Rojales.......................yup 3 weeks ago!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

davids0865 said:


> Really sorry everyone, guess when we arrived to live in Rojales.......................yup 3 weeks ago!!!


The summer was very hot and very long. We needed the rain, but it can stop now, ok?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The summer was very hot and very long. We needed the rain, but it can stop now, ok?


It would be nice to think it can stop now, but down here, just last week I read that we are in danger of having a drought declared, because the reservoirs are still so low in spite of the rain we've had. I've just had a look at the long range forecast for where I live and after tomorrow when it says "a few showers" there is no more rain on the forecast for this month - except for Xmas Day!


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Sabanillas underpass closed.Very bad floods in the area.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

double post


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

amespana said:


> Sabanillas underpass closed.Very bad floods in the area.


Hope you can all see this - it's off facebook so you might need to be a member. It is quite astonishing.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Hope you can all see this - it's off facebook so you might need to be a member. It is quite astonishing.


At first sight, before I read the text, I thought it was one of those cuttings one gets that normally carry rivers (when there is any water.)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Hope you can all see this - it's off facebook so you might need to be a member. It is quite astonishing.




Brings back memories of 2007 here .

Red alert of course in that area. We're on yellow alert until the end of Tuesday atm, but nothing so far.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

No Baldi, that's the main A7 road.Its an underpass that took ages to build.Normally a very busy road.The land on the landward side of the road has been heavily over developed with lots of natural watercourses filled in or badly diverted.The majority of these cheaply built properties are still empty after several years.Many are flooded,also many garages containing vehicles have been inundated.It is a similar situation from La Linea(Gib) to Malaga.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope everybody is safe.These pictures of Málaga.It is bad but the worst floods I remember in Málaga was 1998 and after those floods they built a huge flood relief system at the back of Málaga airport but it still seems it can't deal with the huge deluges of rain and people think the sun always shines here.Take care people.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*malaga*

malaga


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.diariosur.es/fotos/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I'm seeing horrendous videos of flooding in Estepona on FB.
> 
> Hope everyone's OK.


Actually I've just heard on the radio that one person has died in estepona.
The whole area of Malaga is on red alert and there have been land slides in Alhaurin de la Torre and some other places


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually I've just heard on the radio that one person has died in estepona.
> The whole area of Malaga is on red alert and there have been land slides in Alhaurin de la Torre and some other places


Una mujer fallece tras inundarse un local en Málaga por las fuertes lluvias | España | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually I've just heard on the radio that one person has died in estepona.
> The whole area of Malaga is on red alert and there have been land slides in Alhaurin de la Torre and some other places


 Yes, I have a lot of friends in Alhaurin de la Torre, Fuengirola, Benalmadena and the photos and videos they're posting are quite shocking - helicopters out and rescue parties trying to save people and horses.......

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alhaurin de la Torre this evening https://www.facebook.com/Diarioalhaurin/videos/1396194603724082/

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow some real bad weather down there. 
Been tipping it down here as well (still is) so hope all are well and secure.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Alhaurin de la Torre this evening https://www.facebook.com/Diarioalhaurin/videos/1396194603724082/
> 
> Jo xxx


It's awful isn't it, and someone was driving in that!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Estepona is one of the two worst affected areas. The club where the young woman was drowned is five minutes from the village slip road. 
We've stayed in all day but four of our brave men went up to the perrera in the foothills of the Sierra in the most appalling conditions to ensure the dogs had food and water. They were completely enveloped in mist and rain and the track was crumbling with rocks blocking it in places.
I have to say I'm not sorry they told me it was 'man's work' and that we were to stay home.
We have a problem as our perrera water supply for drinking and cleaning comes from a pool fed by a spring high up in the mountain. The force of the water has for a second time in three days dislodged the pipe in the pool. Two of our guys climbed up on Friday- it's a good hour's climb up - and thought they'd secured it but the force of the water has dislodged it again. So up they go tomorrow with a steel pipe....
Working in a dog shelter isn't all cuddles, cute pups and all round feel- good.....
We are so lucky to have these brave Spanish and English guys...


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I drove around the back of Fuengirola today and could see people rescuing the horses. I also drove up to Alhaurin El Grande tonight and on a back road the GPS took us, we had to turn back as the road was closed due to it missing a large chunk of it. We were actually going to look at De La Torre today as there were some places advertised we might like but decided not to. Tomorrow it's over to East of Malaga, TG.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Roy C said:


> I drove around the back of Fuengirola today and could see people rescuing the horses. I also drove up to Alhaurin El Grande tonight and on a back road the GPS took us, we had to turn back as the road was closed due to it missing a large chunk of it. We were actually going to look at De La Torre today as there were some places advertised we might like but decided not to. Tomorrow it's over to East of Malaga, TG.


 Its horrible isnt it. The whole area is trashed apparently. We had bad rain when we lived there, but I dont think it was this bad

Jo xxx


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Roy C said:


> I drove around the back of Fuengirola today and could see people rescuing the horses. I also drove up to Alhaurin El Grande tonight and on a back road the GPS took us, we had to turn back as the road was closed due to it missing a large chunk of it. We were actually going to look at De La Torre today as there were some places advertised we might like but decided not to. Tomorrow it's over to East of Malaga, TG.


Probably shouldn't be driving around in that weather - too dangerous.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> Probably shouldn't be driving around in that weather - too dangerous.


Easy way to wreck your engine as well. (the car & possibly the driver)


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

VFR said:


> Easy way to wreck your engine as well. (the car & possibly the driver)


And of course they may have to come out and rescue (when they already have more than enough to deal with).


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Even, it is bad in some parts but most parts are very drivable, I think some people do get a bit over anxious, today I had to get to El Grande and I chose not to drive to De La Torre it's about using your common sense.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

There has been a second death due to the storms, this time in La Línea de la Concepción, Cádiz

ANTENA 3 TV | Otra persona muere en Cádiz a consecuencia del temporal de lluvias que azota Andalucía


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Some amazing images here


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What terrible damage.
It's going to take a good wad of money to get that all fixed, but as it's prime tourist region I don't expect it will take long.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What terrible damage.
> It's going to take a good wad of money to get that all fixed, but as it's prime tourist region I don't expect it will take long.


Estepona Ayto has opened an office already specifically to deal with citizens whose homes, shops etc. have been affected by the floods. They are setting up teams to drain, mop up, clean up and repair.
We have even been told we will get help at the perrera to restore our water supply but understand that we are not a priority.
I must say I admire our PP Alcalde. He gets things done.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Estepona Ayto has opened an office already specifically to deal with citizens whose homes, shops etc. have been affected by the floods. They are setting up teams to drain, mop up, clean up and repair.
> We have even been told we will get help at the perrera to restore our water supply but understand that we are not a priority.
> I must say I admire our PP Alcalde. He gets things done.


To be fair there is probably an established protocol for these cases


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> To be fair there is probably an established protocol for these cases


I'm sure there is...but it's the resources, money, energy and will that are put into making 'established protocols' work that is the decisive factor and most importantly Estepona's Alcalde has the will.
He really does deserve the 'Best Mayor in Spain' award he got a couple of years ago.
Not my Party but I admire and respect him for what he has done for Estepona and all its people.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> To be fair there is probably an established protocol for these cases


Indeed there is.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

So is this the result of climate change, or just weather?

Ten catastrophes threatening Spain unless world tackles climate change - The Local


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> So is this the result of climate change, or just weather?
> 
> Ten catastrophes threatening Spain unless world tackles climate change - The Local


When the polar ice caps melt (as they are) much of the water from the melt is absorbed into the atmosphere and eventually falls as rain. IMO weather resulting from climate change.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

This is devastating ): We lived directly adjacent the Rio Fuengirola and also in Duquesa before we lived up here. Also almost lived in Coín, Marbella, Mijas, Estepona and Alhaurin... This makes me so sad! They are such beautiful communities and people, I hope that things begin to clear up and they can start repairations soon... My heart goes out to them ): So terrifying. We're thinking of all of you if any of you live in the affected communities.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> So is this the result of climate change, or just weather?
> 
> Ten catastrophes threatening Spain unless world tackles climate change - The Local


Our climate science isn't advanced enough yet that we can link individual events to global warming, but the extreme weather we've been experiencing in Spain - record-hot summers, torrential rains and flooding - are certainly consistent with the predicted effects of climate change.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Matters not why they will just load it onto the back of the gloal warming bandwagon & charge us for the privilage.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

VFR said:


> Matters not why they will just load it onto the back of the gloal warming bandwagon & charge us for the privilage.


Now, if you lived on one of those South Pacific islands that are already experiencing drastic negative impacts, you would probably take an entirely different view.

Addressing climate change is not only insurance against the future, it's an economic opportunity - at least for those who don't close the eyes and miss the boat, if they haven't already missed it.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

ExpatWannabee said:


> Our climate science isn't advanced enough yet that we can link individual events to global warming, but the extreme weather we've been experiencing in Spain - record-hot summers, torrential rains and flooding - are certainly consistent with the predicted effects of climate change.


But are we seeing anything different than in years gone by? Whenever we have a heatwave or floods I read stories saying "the hottest summer in 40 years," "the heaviest rainfall since 1962," etc, etc. So is it just cyclical? In 1997 five people died in flooding in Alicante when 270 litres/m2 of rain fell in five hours (far worse than Malaga has just experienced) and in the area where I live I have been told by locals about devastating floods over the past 100 years (the city of Alcoy suffered horrendous damage in 1986 when 700 litres/m2 of rain fell over a two-day period). I am not saying climate change doesn't exist but I get a little fed up hearing it blamed for every bad weather event!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> But are we seeing anything different than in years gone by? Whenever we have a heatwave or floods I read stories saying "the hottest summer in 40 years," "the heaviest rainfall since 1962," etc, etc. So is it just cyclical? In 1997 five people died in flooding in Alicante when 270 litres/m2 of rain fell in five hours (far worse than Malaga has just experienced) and in the area where I live I have been told by locals about devastating floods over the past 100 years (the city of Alcoy suffered horrendous damage in 1986 when 700 litres/m2 of rain fell over a two-day period). I am not saying climate change doesn't exist but I get a little fed up hearing it blamed for every bad weather event!


It all comes down to knowing the difference between weather and climate.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> But are we seeing anything different than in years gone by? Whenever we have a heatwave or floods I read stories saying "the hottest summer in 40 years," "the heaviest rainfall since 1962," etc, etc. So is it just cyclical? In 1997 five people died in flooding in Alicante when 270 litres/m2 of rain fell in five hours (far worse than Malaga has just experienced) and in the area where I live I have been told by locals about devastating floods over the past 100 years (the city of Alcoy suffered horrendous damage in 1986 when 700 litres/m2 of rain fell over a two-day period). I am not saying climate change doesn't exist but I get a little fed up hearing it blamed for every bad weather event!


It's not individual extreme weather events that are an indicator of climate change, it's the increasing frequency. I happened to live in a low-lying village on the UK's SE coast (well, actually some of it was reclaimed land below sea level) during the catastrophic floods of 1953 where many inhabitants drowned in their beds - it was arguably the worst affected area by population but the numbers were insignificant in the larger scheme of things - so I'm well aware that extreme weather events do occur from time to time. In the case of this particular flooding event in Spain, it is the case that the tornado type events on the coast have contributed. It's a bit hard to tell with Spain, because major floods are not common and this could possibly be a one-off event. In neighbouring France, though, major flooding events are becoming far more frequent.

Perhaps the most significant indicator of climate change is the melting polar caps.

But, yes, you are correct in that every major weather event tends to get blamed on climate change.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> But are we seeing anything different than in years gone by? Whenever we have a heatwave or floods I read stories saying "the hottest summer in 40 years," "the heaviest rainfall since 1962," etc, etc. So is it just cyclical? In 1997 five people died in flooding in Alicante when 270 litres/m2 of rain fell in five hours (far worse than Malaga has just experienced) and in the area where I live I have been told by locals about devastating floods over the past 100 years (the city of Alcoy suffered horrendous damage in 1986 when 700 litres/m2 of rain fell over a two-day period). I am not saying climate change doesn't exist but I get a little fed up hearing it blamed for every bad weather event!


It's not that these extra-ordinary events didn't happen in the past, it's that they are getting more and more frequent. You have to look at trends as well as cycles.

E.g. the ten hottest years since records began (1880) have all occurred since 1998.

The 10 Hottest Years on Record | Climate Central


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Of course if anyone is really bothered, they can move the US where, under Trump, climate change does not exist.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well in my new adopted Spanish town Orba, we have it sussed 

In the town square there is a switch which is basically a weather setting for the entire town. 

We can select sunny, cloudy etc but always have to remember not to leave it on "hot" if we are going away from the village for the day as it can very expensive and wasteful if you're not going to be there


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> It's a bit hard to tell with Spain, because major floods are not common and this could possibly be a one-off event.


I don't know what constitutes major flooding, but there are dangerous floods almost every year in some part of Spain including on many occasions the Canaries.

Here's a brief selection

Bilbao 1983









Biescas 1996 - 86 died









Jerez 1969, 1996, 2010









Tenerife 2002 - 5 people dead


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Of course if anyone is really bothered, they can move the US where, under Trump, climate change does not exist.


It's not just Trump. John Coleman, who co-founded the Weather Channel, said last year in an open letter attacking the Inter-governmental Panel on Climate Change: "The ocean is not rising significantly. The polar ice is increasing, not melting away. Polar Bears are increasing in number. Heat waves have actually diminished, not increased. There is not an uptick in the number or strength of storms (in fact storms are diminishing). I have studied this topic seriously for years. It has become a political and environment agenda item, but the science is not valid."
Don't shoot me, I'm only the messenger!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know what constitutes major flooding, but there are dangerous floods almost every year in some part of Spain including on many occasions the Canaries.
> 
> Here's a brief selection
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't actually thinking in terms of a flood a year as being particularly significant (although of course those that result in deaths are), rather numerous floods in successive years and with increasing frequency and/or intensity.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know what constitutes major flooding, but there are dangerous floods almost every year in some part of Spain including on many occasions the Canaries.
> 
> Here's a brief selection
> 
> ...


and in 2010, many of the roads around here were washed out including the N432.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> Sorry, I wasn't actually thinking in terms of a flood a year as being particularly significant (although of course those that result in deaths are), rather numerous floods in successive years and with increasing frequency and/or intensity.


Yes, I agree, a flood a year is not the same as an area which floods regularly. The photos are just examples and some are "not significant" ie Bilbao, but others like areas in the Canaries, Jerez and many, many others have floods regularly and I think people are often not aware of that. Spain is famous for high temperatures and hot dry summers. It could be equally famous for its flood areas


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

We have been very fortunate. Our house escaped everything which is more luck than judgement. I live 150 metres from the beach and a few hundred yards either side of us have had severe problems. Along the coast in Sabinillas the water actually filled up the underpass to the roundabout on the road above it. They took bulldozers along the promenade to destroy the sea walls so that the water could escape onto the beach.

I know that Mary's dog shelter is struggling as I've seen it on local facebook groups. It just hammered down non stop on Saturday and was very heavy throughout the night and into Sunday morning. The rainfall posted on local tv news said our area had 277mm rain which was the highest along this part of the coast. But the community has been brilliant and we've been trying to help any way that we can. It is just a shame that so many families have had their homes and cars destroyed, especially at this time of year.

I hope you get your water sorted soon Mary.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Emergency services in action.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

The Skipper said:


> It's not just Trump. John Coleman, who co-founded the Weather Channel, said last year in an open letter attacking the Inter-governmental Panel on Climate Change: "The ocean is not rising significantly. The polar ice is increasing, not melting away. Polar Bears are increasing in number. Heat waves have actually diminished, not increased.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...weather-channel-co-founder-on-climate-change/


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xgarb said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...weather-channel-co-founder-on-climate-change/


Coleman is/was just a TV presenter and has no real knowledge of meteorology, he just reads the script that he is presented with. Just the same if he was presenting a programme on drugs or inner city crime, etc., he wouldn't need to have any real knowledge or experience of the subject - he has just got to read the script. With regard to the weather presentation, again he only reads the script which, while it needs to present the facts regarding the expected weather for the day/future can be slanted to whichever way the TV station leans .


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I for one believe in global warming and excessive changes in temperature.

What's more I have proof.

I have logged the temperature every week since JULY and in just 5 months it has got significantly cooler.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Coleman is/was just a TV presenter and has no real knowledge of meteorology, he just reads the script that he is presented with. Just the same if he was presenting a programme on drugs or inner city crime, etc., he wouldn't need to have any real knowledge or experience of the subject - he has just got to read the script. With regard to the weather presentation, again he only reads the script which, while it needs to present the facts regarding the expected weather for the day/future can be slanted to whichever way the TV station leans .


I think he was more than just a presenter https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Coleman_(news_weathercaster) but the global warming deniers hold him up as an expert when he's not really. He seems a bit confused about the whole thing but has taken a position and is carrying on with his message.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's one part of the country where the floods are welcome, at least by birdwatchers. La Janda used to be a natural lagoon until they built a dam to dry it out for agriculture. This week it's a lagoon again and the cranes and storks are loving it.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

“We've arranged a global civilization in which most crucial elements profoundly depend on science and technology. We have also arranged things so that almost no one understands science and technology. This is a prescription for disaster. We might get away with it for a while, but sooner or later this combustible mixture of ignorance and power is going to blow up in our faces.”

― Carl Sagan

This quote in Pazcat's post reminds me of an interesting speech given by the late Michael Crichton, which mentions Carl Sagan. Crichton was a best-selling author, physician, producer, director, and screenwriter, best known for his work in the science fiction, medical fiction and thriller genres (Jurassic Park, etc.).

Aliens Cause Global Warming: A Caltech Lecture by Michael Crichton:
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2010/07/09/aliens-cause-global-warming-a-caltech-lecture-by-michael-crichton/


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking at El Tiempo weather site we have a "lot" of rain heading in for the weekend again.
Best be prepaired as the ground will not be able to hold this next lot as its already at the limit (?)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There has been very bad weather in the Soth and East of Spain over the weekend and some parts are on orange alert including parts the Balearic Islands. Schools in Murcia for example will remain closed today and you are advised to not use the car.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah we have had a lot of rain and it is still coming too. Been up since 5:30am when a big storm hit.
A bit more north and a bit more south of us has had it much worse though. The N-332 through Alicante city itself was pretty good but then we got stuck in a downpour which made it a bit tricky in a couple of known areas for water on the road. The pool is full though, another big downpour and it will overflow.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There has been very bad weather in the Soth and East of Spain over the weekend and some parts are on orange alert including parts the Balearic Islands. Schools in Murcia for example will remain closed today and you are advised to not use the car.


yep - we've had a bit of a weekend around here

I picked a good weekend to have my annual 'finished work for Christmas' fluey thing - couldn't have gone out even if I'd felt well!

Our schools are closed today, although so far we haven't had it as bad as a bit south of us. At least one death due to floods. A man in Finestrat tried to move his car & drowned  

At one point yesterday evening rain was falling at 288 mm/h 









so far though, the dike built by the ayto on the Arenal beach a few days ago seems to be holding :fingerscrossed:










Though the sea has come over the sea wall in the port


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

AEMET have just issued a red alert.

Weather. Meteorological warnings - Today - Map - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Just been to look at the properties I manage - one was OK, another flooded but not into the house yet and a third I can't get to by car nor on foot. The entire road has been washed away as have two houses. 

As it was I had to cut my way through fallen trees.

We also can't get into town as all major roads are now flooded (the one good thing is that we no cars past us today). Many houses are flooded and have been evacuated.

Worst I've seen in the ten years we've been here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Just been to look at the properties I manage - one was OK, another flooded but not into the house yet and a third I can't get to by car nor on foot. The entire road has been washed away as have two houses.
> 
> As it was I had to cut my way through fallen trees.
> 
> ...


Wow - I didn't realise that it was so bad where you are!

They just said on A3 that it's the worst in this region for 90 years - & we're now on Red Alert for heavy rain. It's been Orange for a couple of days & that has been heavy enough!


So far Jávea seems to have escaped anything serious :fingerscrossed:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

On the radar, the heavy rain seems to go as far west as the Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y las Villas where we will be spending Xmas and New Year. Just hope that the Guadalquivir, which flows quite close to the place, doesn't overflow, especially as we have a ground floor apartment.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Ah, I saw video from Almeria posted by a family friend last night and was confused about whether they were posting old video of flooding plus new video of damage to the road washed away to a depth of several metres - now I understand.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Just been to look at the properties I manage - one was OK, another flooded but not into the house yet and a third I can't get to by car nor on foot. The entire road has been washed away as have two houses.
> 
> As it was I had to cut my way through fallen trees.
> 
> ...


Gosh! Hope you don't get too much damage.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

It's not at all a good time of year for flooding - things dry out far more slowly with lower temperatures, so anyone living in an affected property is in for a very hard time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I spoke too soon...

Red alert for floods has been declared & those living on the flood plain & a few other properties near a barranca have been evacuated.

Some of these families were also evacuated during the fire in September


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Although it's been bad in the Murcia region for the last three days, today has been dry, at least so far. Hope the worst has passed, but feel for anyone still being inundated by the wet stuff.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Just been to look at the properties I manage - one was OK, another flooded but not into the house yet and a third I can't get to by car nor on foot. The entire road has been washed away as have two houses.
> 
> As it was I had to cut my way through fallen trees.
> 
> ...


Just been watching reports from Ontinyent on local TV - lots of houses flooded along the banks of the Rio Clariano. Pretty bad where we are as well. We can't go anywhere as the mountain track to our house is blocked by several mudslides and we will need a digger to clear them. Even if we could get to the nearest public road 400m away it wouldn't do us any good. The quickest route to town is closed as the river has burst its banks and the road is under two metres of fast-flowing water. The only other route is blocked by fallen pine trees. Good job we have plenty of food in the deep freeze although the power has been on and off all day due to lightning strikes!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Murcia region


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Murcia region
> Impactantes imágenes de la inundación de Murcia - YouTube


Unfortunately that is all down to the farmers around Cartegena altering the layout of the land for their production & they have altered the natural water courses. Similar around here. Sunday I passed at least 4 dry ramblas whilst everything around them was under water.


----------

